# 2019 List of Digital Halloween Decorations and Projections



## misterrachel (Jul 28, 2009)

Back in 2016, Spooky-Pancake created a list of places you can purchase/download projections for your haunt. I thought I'd re-post and see what else might be out there for 2019. Please feel free to add links. (The following links are from Spooky-Pancake's original post):

Family & Kid Friendly
-These animations are Halloween themed, but not so scary that kids would be afraid to approach your house

Mighty Microscope - http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/ - Pumpkin projection animations that you manually put with your own music. They've added a few new ones this year.

Holiday Video Stock - http://holiday-video-stock.com/ - Clips and loops for Halloween projections and projects. Nothing too scary, great for kids. Also has After Effects Templates.

Kid Friendly DVD Projections on Amazon.com - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L7KX9BS - A DVD on Amazon with more Kid Friendly Animations

Hallowindow - http://hallowindow.com/ - Mostly cartoonish and fun projections

Imagineerieing http://www.imagineerieing.com/products.html - Mostly floating head type animations

http://www.holiday-video-stock.com/#dvd-section - A dvd that can be downloaded (ISO file and burned, or ordered and delivered. Good if it is too late for shipping&#8230;

Haunted House
-	These are a little more intense and scary

AtmosFearFX - http://atmosfx.com/ - Pretty intense haunted house and horror projections (really high quality though

Hi Rez Designs - http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/store/home.php?cat=249 - Similar to above, lots of horror and scary projections

Bates Haunt - http://bateshaunt.com/dvd/ - DVD disc with some interesting effects (a bit pricey though

Scaremation - http://scaremation.com/products.html - Really high quality haunted house animations

Beckysyndicate - http://www.becksyndicate.com/Halloween/ - From silly to disturbing, small selection, but wide variety

Spectral Illusions - http://www.spectralillusions.com/ - These are more spooky than scary, probably fine for most kids

Kindred Moon Prod - http://kindredmoonproductions.com/ - Haunted House projection animations

Fear Mart - http://fearmart.com/projection.php - A few spooky ones in here

Haunted House Supplies - http://www.hauntedhousesupplies.com/hpi-digital-fx-animations.htm - These are high price / high quality productions more for professional haunted houses

Halloween Express / Various
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/results.php?q=dvd - Projection DVD's and Halloween Makeup Tutorials of Various Quality

Stock Videos
These videos are on stock sites and can be used in your commercial video productions

Pond 5 - https://www.pond5.com/stock-video-footage/1/halloween.html#1/2063/halloween - Wide selection of animations, some are better than others

Shutterstock - http://www.shutterstock.com/video/s...version=llv1&searchterm=halloween&site=videos - Wide selection, good quality

Video Blocks - https://www.videoblocks.com/videos/halloween - More Stock Halloween Animations of Varying Quality

Interactive:

FREE - Interactive Eye Ball - http://www.benlane.com/theeye.html - A cool interactive eye that you can control with your mouse to look at people


----------



## misterrachel (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's a page with a few free/low-cost projections:

https://cmssix.com/free-halloween-projections/

Super Expensive Haunted Busts:

https://nightfrights.com/ghostbust/

Pre-made Projectors with built-in projections:

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday...ights-Halloween-Light-Projectors/N-5yc1vZcbs6

https://www.lowes.com/pl/Light-show...:C:SeasonalLiving:Merch:Light_Show_Projectors


----------



## misterrachel (Jul 28, 2009)

My FAVORITE haunted painting projections:

https://www.amazon.com/Possessed-Paintings-Halloween-Video-Decoration/dp/B000VPRHLE


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

You forgot us, The Singing Pumpkin. https://www.thesingingpumpkin.com/
WE are the ones that are adding new stuff every year, AND we have the largest collection of Singing Pumpkins songs!
In fact, we just added "Bohemian Rhapsody" to the line up!
And, YES, there is head-bainging!


----------



## misterrachel (Jul 28, 2009)

Love it! Thanks!


----------



## JonHyers (Jul 9, 2011)

*HEY IT'S JON HYERS, FOUNDER OF DIGITAL DECOR with mine*

Hello, I guess some people have not met me yet. Jon Hyers of Outrageous Media, I started the digital decor, in 1996, my name for it is Virtual Effects, because that is more accurate.

I produce 4-8 new Massive FX packs every year, and you can quickly check out my 2018 and 2019 FX releases on my primary new website, www.outrageous-media.net. Click on the Blue Button 2019/18FX in the section four inches down from the top [NEW in 2019] and you can see the products, downloads and youtubes. USB drives are in the shop. And I got the stock in now.

Check them out, there is a lot of variety.....JON


----------



## fearmonger (Dec 8, 2008)

misterrachel said:


> Super Expensive Haunted Busts:
> 
> https://nightfrights.com/ghostbust/


I have one of the original Ghost Busts before they went HD, and yeah, we had to save up before we could afford the splurge, but it was well worth the biting the bullet. I also have a home-made Leota in another part of the haunt, but it doesn't get the attention the GB gets.

The one down-side is that we sometimes have to nudge people along because they want to stare at it a couple times through. We may move it to the front driveway for that reason. But yeah, seriously cool.


----------



## misterrachel (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Jon!



JonHyers said:


> Hello, I guess some people have not met me yet. Jon Hyers of Outrageous Media, I started the digital decor, in 1996, my name for it is Virtual Effects, because that is more accurate.
> 
> I produce 4-8 new Massive FX packs every year, and you can quickly check out my 2018 and 2019 FX releases on my primary new website, www.outrageous-media.net. Click on the Blue Button 2019/18FX in the section four inches down from the top [NEW in 2019] and you can see the products, downloads and youtubes. USB drives are in the shop. And I got the stock in now.
> 
> Check them out, there is a lot of variety.....JON


----------

